# How do I get a blue active link border around a picture?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I remember doing it at one time, but I haven't made webpages for awhile.

I have a picture set up to click, which opens up to another. Instead of putting "click here" or something so people seeing it will know, I want to have a blue "link" border around the picture.

I tried putting border=1 and border color with the code for BLUE and it doesn't do anything. Only as the picture is loading I see a purple outline for a second before the picture comes on.

I also tried putting ALINK and VLINK set as blue. 

I remember making a page once and having a bright blue border around the picture which made it clear it was a link to click. I didn't use it very often.

Thanks,

~ Carrie


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Starchild, take a look at this page, http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_images.asp esp the one down toward the bottom called: Turn an image into an image map That one has a blue line around it. Liz


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Image maps are good for when you have a single picture that you want to go to multiple places. If you just have a single picture go to one place, for instance a banner for a website, then all you do is:



If you do that it'll automatically give the picture a blue border(the standard for a link). If you want to change the color of the link border, then you can use css.

a{color:#000000}
a:hover{color:#000000}
a:visited{color:#000000}

the a will change the color of the link when you look at it normally. the hover is when you have the cursor over it, and visited is when youve clicked the link already.


----------



## Marie Affata (Aug 6, 2004)

my hp officejet v40xi will not load properly with my windows xp. how can I get the hp disc to load, so I can use my printer/fax/scanner?


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I think this is in the wrong topic or thread, maybe someone can move it to a better place where it will be seen more?

~ Carrie


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Report your thread to a moderator and ask them to move it to the digital Images(?) thread.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Have you tried doing just the link and picture, nothing added?


----------

